# OpenVPN ports on Raspberry Pi



## WeAreThe45 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Bear in mind I'm a newbie to FreeBSD. 

I'm having a problem getting OpenVPN installed on my Raspberry Pi. Initially I thought it may be due to the hardware, but I've tried to install it on a VirtualBox running 10.0 32bit with the same issue.

I'm getting the following error message, excuse the copious amount of text.
I'm typing `make` at the prompt. 
	
	



```
PASS: t_lpback.sh
FAIL: t_cltsrv.sh
SKIP: t_client.sh
============================================================================
Testsuite summary for OpenVPN 2.3.5
============================================================================
# TOTAL: 3
# PASS:  1
# SKIP:  1
# XFAIL: 0
# FAIL:  1
# XPASS: 0
# ERROR: 0
============================================================================
See tests/test-suite.log
Please report to openvpn-users@lists.sourceforge.net
============================================================================
*** [test-suite.log] Error code 1

make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
1 error

make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
*** [check-TESTS] Error code 2

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
1 error

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
*** [check-am] Error code 2

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5/tests
*** [check-recursive] Error code 1

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5
*** [check] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn/work/openvpn-2.3.5
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/openvpn

root@raspberry-pi:/usr/ports/security/openvpn # uname -a
FreeBSD raspberry-pi 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 31 18:40:22 UTC 2014  root@grind.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B  arm
root@raspberry-pi:/usr/ports/security/openvpn #
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2014)

See if it builds if you set WITHOUT_CHECK. It may be something the test scripts do that would make it fail.


----------



## WeAreThe45 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks, that did the trick.  `make WITHOUT_CHECK=YES`

Do you know if there are any implications security-wise missing out the tests?


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2014)

You should ask the port maintainer and the OpenVPN developers if the tests are broken or if there is something else broken with the port on ARM.


----------



## WeAreThe45 (Dec 6, 2014)

kpa said:


> You should ask the port maintainer and the OpenVPN developers if the tests are broken or if there is something else broken with the port on ARM.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## WeAreThe45 (Dec 9, 2014)

I just sent an email to openvpn-users@lists.sourceforge.net, I will post an answer here when I get one.


----------

